# Rat birthday party planning!!!



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey all! SOOO I'm planning a little gotcha day party for my rats ( Is like a birthday party only instead since I don't know the day they were born I'm celebrating the day I got em  ) 

Any who! I need some ideas! One of my best friends who is also in love with my ratlets is coming over that day so there will be a guest at the party xD soo any ideas for things to do?

I'm gonna give them a piñata and make them a blueberry muffin with cream cheese frosting for a cake. And I plan on getting them a few presents.... But I wanna know what would you guys do for your pets party's? Because I can use all the ideas I can get  

Hope to hear from you all soon! Their gotcha day is gonna be on march 25th so ill make sure to post pictures of the event if my ipad will let me  

Thanks In Advance!

Fluffy470 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never had a birthday party for one of my pets, but I once sculpted a can of tuna to look like a mini cake for my boyfriend and I's kitty Oscar. 
Hmmm...... let's see ideas for your ratty party.
You can play scavenger hunt with treats. Just stash a few treats throughout the room and release the ratties into it afterwards. See how long it takes them to find the treats. The one who finds the most or finds one the fastest wins.
You can also play hide and seek with them. Give them a minute or two in the room alone and come back to see if you can find them. (Make sure to put in lots of places they can hide in.)
You can give them all a haircut for fun if they sit still for you. I used to do this with my two himalayan boys before they started showing their marks. One of them always ended up with a mohawk. =P
If you have a bathtub you can have a pool party type of thing. You can put peas in the water and watch them go fishing as well as toys.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I really love Phantom's ideas. For my rats' birthday for the babies and gotcha day for their mother, I plan on getting some birthday cake flavored yogurt. Yogurt seems to be their favorite thing in the world. I'll be mixing in some mini chocolate chips. Not sure about presents since they have a bunch of toys now, but Nippy's gotcha day is Oct. 30 and her babies' birthday is Nov. 15, so there's time yet. (love the name you came up with for the gotcha day btw)


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you for all the ideas guys!!!  phantom, I really loved ur hide and seek idea! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

@ilovemybabyrats I think I got stuck with the only rats on the earth that despise yogurt. I've bought them several flavors in all shapes but to no avail. I am stuck with yogi hating rats xD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL, that's pretty funny. It is definately unusual for rats to not like yogurt.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

fluffy470 said:


> @ilovemybabyrats I think I got stuck with the only rats on the earth that despise yogurt. I've bought them several flavors in all shapes but to no avail. I am stuck with yogi hating rats xDSent from Petguide.com Free App


 and I thought I was the only one. While my rats love yogies, they haaate yogurt.


----------

